# Finally found my PPS!



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

I've been looking for a concealed carry gun for awhile to augment my XD-45 which is too big and uncomfortable to carry day to day. I've always been a Walther fan and almost got the P-99 before my XD and love at the PPK/S but didn't like the smaller caliber. When the PPS came out I thought it was perfect but couldn't find it except to order it and then it was a little bit pricier then I wanted. They didn't even have any in my area to feel out. Well I visit the various gun stores monthly to see what they have in stock hoping one would come in. I go in a few days ago and what do they finally have? A couple of new PPS pistols in 9mm and .40 caliber! Only thing is they have all gone up over $700 since last year, I think we all know why. As I waited for a sales person to let me get a closer look, I ook over to the used collection and see a PPS 9mm in the case. It was such a coincidence, in great condition, and $200 less! I took it as a sign and I bought it right away! Sales guy said they just got it and surprised they had it and not surprised I bought it right away. I love it, I shot it and had good grouping with it even with my first few shots. It fits so comfortable in my IWB holster and even in my pocket.


----------



## casinoeye702 (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you shoot it yet? How do you like the trigger?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah.. Range report!! Range report!! :mrgreen:

They do look like an awesome little carry piece.. but yeah they sure ain't cheap by no means. Walther is proud of their poly guns for sure.


----------



## jeffreybehr (Feb 10, 2009)

My PPS-40 was NOT a keeper. The trigger is much grittier than either of my Glock triggers, which are not bad at all, and the mag-release 'fingers' bit my trigger finger at each firing; I had to grind them smooth... http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=18858

The outrageous price of the magazines was NOT a point in its favor, but the 'straw' was Walther/S&W's customer nonservice. They're way too busy on the fones to answer the fones, so one leaves a message, which they promise to return within 24 hours. I left THREE messages; they've yet to return one in two weeks.

No more Walthers for me. I bought a used Glock 23 for carrying.


----------



## twaner (Mar 7, 2007)

Range report: I shot it from 10 meters away and first shot was left low about 2 inches from center which gave me a hard on since it was my first time shooting a 9mm. My first .45 shot at 5 meters away wasn't even close to the center because it was my first shot ever with a pistol. My following shots were around there but shot closer using a one hand grip which surprised the hell out of me. Took out my .45 and was shooting better and hitting bullseye with it. Not surprised because I'm used to it. Finally realized the small grip needed a different grip so I changed it and was remarkably accurate with it. Conclusion, I can fire this gun with a single grip and be very accurate close range with it which secures it as a perfect CCW weapon. With more practice I can be more accurate with it then I can with the .45. All said, it perfectly meets my requirements of being a carry weapon and pocket pistol is the definition of this gun. Shame I have to carry it concealed because it is as beautiful as it is functional. Does have more kick then I expected so I wouldn't get the .40 caliber version due to the short barrel and light weight but it was designed to be a concealed weapon. The expensive magazines do prevent me from buying extra to carry around but if I need more the 6 or 7 shots to get out of a dangerous situation I have no business being in that situation.


----------

